# Εκδήλωση για την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης (30/09/09)



## diceman (Sep 16, 2009)

Εκδήλωση για την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης (30/09/09)

Στα πλαίσια των εορτασμών της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Μετάφρασης, η *meta*|φραση οργανώνει εκδήλωση με θέμα «Οι διαφορετικές πραγματικότητες των μεταφραστών σήμερα» στην Αίθουσα του Λόγου, στη Στοά του Βιβλίου (Πεσμαζόγλου 5 & Σταδίου), στις 7:00 μ.μ.

Η εκδήλωση θα ξεκινήσει με ομιλία της Διευθύντριας Σπουδών της σχολής, Κωνσταντίνας Τριανταφυλλοπούλου, με θέμα «Μορφές συνεργασίας στη Μετάφραση», το οποίο έχει ορίσει η FIT για το φετινό εορτασμό. 

Θα ακολουθήσει συζήτηση με θέμα «Οι διαφορετικές πραγματικότητες των μεταφραστών σήμερα», στην οποία θα λάβουν μέρος διακεκριμένοι μεταφραστές από το χώρο της λογοτεχνίας, της οικονομίας, των θετικών επιστημών και της τοπικής προσαρμογής (Μαρία Αγγελίδου, Ελένη Θεοδωράτου, John Davis, Μαρία Παπαδήμα και Νίκος Ρούσσος - τη συζήτηση θα συντονίσει ο Διευθυντής Σπουδών της σχολής Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης). Η συζήτηση θα έχει ως σκοπό να αναδείξει τις διαφορές στη μεταφραστική και εργασιακή πραγματικότητα των συναδέλφων μας που απασχολούνται σε ποικίλους τομείς της αγοράς και να βοηθήσει όσους την παρακολουθήσουν να αποκτήσουν όσο το δυνατόν πληρέστερη εικόνα σχετικά με το τι σημαίνει να είναι κανείς μεταφραστής στις μέρες μας.

Μετά τη συζήτηση θα ακολουθήσει μπουφές.

Θα βρείτε το πλήρες πρόγραμμα της εκδήλωσης εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2009)

Τελευταία υπενθύμιση.


----------



## Aurelia (Sep 30, 2009)

Με αφορμή την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης παραθέτω τα παρακάτω, που έτυχε να διαβάσω:

Δύσκολο να μάθεις τη μοναξιά. 
Ευτυχώς οι άλλοι βοηθάνε. 

Είμαι αγέρας και νερό. 
Για να περπατήσεις πάνω μου 
πρέπει να είσαι άγιος 
ή να γίνω πάγος. 

Ζούμε σ'έναν κακομεταφρασμένο κόσμο. 
Άλλοι κόσμοι χειρότεροι ίσως 
είχαν μια κοινή γλώσσα 
κοινά κατανοητούς κώδικες. 
Σήμερα όλα θέλουν μετάφραση, 
όλα αυθαίρετα φορούν την ταμπελίτσα 
που τα βολεύει.Τίποτα σ'αυτη την εποχή 
της εικόνας δε δείχνει τι είναι 
όλα δείχνουν κάτι άλλο. 
Λέμε φύγε κι εννοούμε μείνε 
λέμε καλημέρα κι εννοούμε αι στο διάολο 
λέμε καλώς όρισες κι εννοούμε ξεκουμπίδια. 
Όσο για τους πολιτικούς η μετάφραση είναι 
αδύνατη.Όσο πιο αδύνατη,τόσο πιο πετυχημένος 
ο πολιτικός.Η τέχνη απο τη φύση της 
είναι ανοχύρωτη κι έτσι ηταν πάντα 
εύκολο θύμα. Όσο πιο ασαφής 
τόσο καλύτερα, λένε οι πορνοβοσκοί της. 
Άλλο περίπλοκο, άλλο περίτεχνο, άλλο ασαφές 
αλλά ποιός νοιάζεται, μιας και μπερδεμένη 
βολεύει καλύτερα.! Άλλωστε ποιός έχει χρόνο. 
Τime is money poulaki mou.! 

Ζούμε σ'εναν κακομεταφρασμένο κόσμο 
γι'αυτο χαθήκαμε. 
Εσυ με μετέφραζες λάθος. 
Εγω νόμιζα ότι με μεταφράζεις σωστά. 
Το γελοίο είναι ότι δε χρειαζότανε μετάφραση.

ΤΣΑΠΡΑ ΝΙΚΟΛΕΤΑ


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2009)

Ευχαριστούμε για το ποίημα. Το τελευταίο δίστιχο με παραπέμπει σε κάτι λιγότερο σοβαρό, αλλά κλασικό, αναπόσπαστα συνδεδεμένο με την ημέρα της μετάφρασης.







Πάνω απ' όλα, ευχαριστούμε τη meta|φραση για μια πολύ όμορφη, πραγματικά καλοστημένη βραδιά. Με το καλό να γιορτάσουμε και το στρογγυλό σας νούμερο!


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 1, 2009)

Αουρέλια, γράψε μας περισσότερα στοιχεία για το ποίημα, σε παρακαλώ.


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 1, 2009)

Βεβαίως, Αζιμούθιε!:)
Νικολέτα Τσάπρα είναι το ονοματεπώνυμο της γνωστής και αείμνηστης τραγουδοποιού που έγινε γνωστή με το όνομα Αρλέτα. Το κομμάτι που έγινε εγγραφή υπάρχει μέσα στο ανθολόγιό της με τίτλο "Από πού πάνε για την Άνοιξη;", εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη 1997. Αξίζει να το αποκτήσεις . Mεστός λόγος, πεζά, ποιήματα και ψήγματα σοφίας, εικονογραφημένο από την ίδια.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 1, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Νικολέτα Τσάπρα είναι το ονοματεπώνυμο της γνωστής και αείμνηστης τραγουδοποιού που έγινε γνωστή με το όνομα Αρλέτα.


Χμμ... Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, η Αρλέτα ζει.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 1, 2009)

nickel said:


> ευχαριστούμε τη meta|φραση για μια πολύ όμορφη, πραγματικά καλοστημένη βραδιά.


Μήπως υπάρχουν highlights για τους απόντες; Όποιος μου δώσει τις σημειώσεις του ν' αντιγράψω του δανείζω το GameBoy μου.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2009)

Αν κρίνω από τα κυκλώματα που θυμάμαι, πρέπει να υπάρχει βίντεο. Να το ζητήσουμε τώρα ή θα περιμένεις να φτιάξουν χαϊλάιτς;


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 1, 2009)

Μπορώ και στο φυσικό του, χωρίς χαϊλάιτς κι εξτένσιονζ. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 2, 2009)

> Χμμ... Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, η Αρλέτα ζει.


Την έφαγα πριν την ώρα της...η αθεόφοβη!


----------

